
Show HN: We are Reasonal, we are solving the misinformation problem - b_tabibian
https://reason.al
======
b_tabibian
We are creating single, universal and modifiable entry for every link, image,
and video on the web, inspired by the editing mechanism in Wikipedia.

Reasonal entries are available on Twitter now using a Twitter bot, and will be
available from Social Media and messaging platforms in the future.

Here is an example Reasonal Entry:
[https://rsn.al/V2Xnbuj](https://rsn.al/V2Xnbuj)

You can get the entry for any link by visiting [https://reason.al/twitter-
checker](https://reason.al/twitter-checker) (opens Twitter).

You can also get entries by installing our Browser extension and browse
Twitter and Facebook: [https://reason.al/reasonal-
extension](https://reason.al/reasonal-extension).

We are a team based in Berlin.

